# Clamps with screws?



## jtech1 (Dec 15, 2014)

I am assembling my first base cabinet. 3/4 birch plywood. Bottom and fixed shelf will be in dados, glued and screwed (spax) from outside (sides will be hidden). My question is... I assume since I am screwing things together, I will not need to clamp it as well? And if I did, the clamps would really not do much because they would be fighting against the screw threads... am I on the right track here?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Clamping is usually used when holding pieces together with pin nails and/or glue. Consider trying pocket hole screws (Kreg system) which is quick, strong, and gluing/clamps are an option. Be safe.


----------



## jtech1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks. I am going to use pocket holes for the face frame. But, since the sides are hidden, it just seems faster to screw from the outside. But I guess my question is really the same... if I were using glue and pocket screws for the pieces, would it need clamping also? Or is clamping only used with just glue, or glue and pins, which do not already pull the pieces together on their own?


----------



## MLayden (Sep 6, 2013)

No need for the clamps imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

The screws are doing the same as clamps would be doing, not necessary.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

If using wood screws to hold pieces together, clamps are not required, but do consider pre-drilling screw holes, in hard wood to prevent screw breakage, and in soft woods to prevent wood splitting. Be safe.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

jtech1 said:


> I am assembling my first base cabinet. 3/4 birch plywood. Bottom and fixed shelf will be in dados, glued and screwed (spax) from outside (sides will be hidden). My question is... I assume since I am screwing things together, I will not need to clamp it as well? And if I did, the clamps would really not do much because they would be fighting against the screw threads... am I on the right track here?


It sounds like you are building cabinets very similar to the way I have been doing it. When the sides won't be seen, I use the spax screws and glue in the dadoes. Makes a good joint.

And I also use pocket screws to construct the face frames, and I drill holes along the sides, top and bottom so I can screw the face frame on.

I have used a clamp or two to hold the pieces together when the cabinets are fairly long. I had several that were 40+ inches long but the clamps were mostly just helpers.


----------



## hts1965 (Jan 19, 2016)

Screws will work without clamps provided there are none of the threads within the first piece you go through. If the pieces are not tight to begin with, the threads will lock the pieces where they are. Clamping first to get the joint tight is best. After the screws are in you can take them off. If you predrill, make sure the hole in your side piece is the same diameter as the threads to allow the screw to pull the pieces together. This is more important with hard wood.


----------

